# 1º Canal Português De Tv Sobre Meteorologia



## ajrebelo (29 Dez 2007 às 23:28)

BOAS

é com muito gosto que venho aqui anunciar que está numa fase experimental o primeiro canal de webtv português sobre  meteorologia, este canal pode ser visto na minha pagina:

http://portugalweather.home.sapo.pt

na zona MULTIMEDIA

espero que gostem 

a fase de teste irá acabar às 0h de dia 1 de Janeiro de 2008 

abraços


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 23:49)

excelente iniciativa! parabens!


----------



## iceworld (29 Dez 2007 às 23:54)

Só para dizer que...


----------



## Kraliv (30 Dez 2007 às 00:45)

Boas,


A Imagem e o Som, quanto a mim, estão óptimos 



Parabéns a toda a "equipa".

Boa iniciativa *ajrebelo*


----------



## Luis França (30 Dez 2007 às 02:15)

Finalmente a iniciativa privada entra no panorama actual!


----------



## filipept (30 Dez 2007 às 10:34)

Excelente iniciativa, parabens  (o som está bom, bem como a imagem)


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Dez 2007 às 15:24)

boas 

estou neste momento a transmitir em tempo real, como uma webcam normal mas  , com a possibilidade de transmitir também som

que tal é a recepção da imagem e som 

já agora também é possível uma pessoa qualquer transmitir em directo para o canal.

gostaria de fazer essa experiência alguém disposto a isso 

abraços


----------



## filipept (30 Dez 2007 às 16:19)

Isso era excelente, poder acompanhar os eventos em tempo real, onde eles estivessem a acontecer com maior expresão ... fica a ideia 

Parece estar tudo a funcionar bem


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Dez 2007 às 16:35)

filipept disse:


> Isso era excelente, poder acompanhar os eventos em tempo real, onde eles estivessem a acontecer com maior expresão ... fica a ideia
> 
> Parece estar tudo a funcionar bem



boas

essa é a ideia todos nós podermos acompanhar em directo o que se está a passar em portugal e no mundo basta ter pessoas com webcam  nas nossas varias regiões e entrarem  em directo para o canal.

seja de casa da rua desde que haja net um pc e cam  pode-se entar em directo.

abraços


----------



## ACalado (30 Dez 2007 às 17:35)

parabéns rebelo uma óptima iniciativa e acima de tudo inovadora


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Dez 2007 às 17:54)

boas

neste momento estou à espera de uma resposta do meteopt  para saber se posso usar este meio de comunicação para divulgar a tv, colocar programação, dicas,  etc.  e ai colocar entao todos os passos a seguir para poderem  entrar  em directo.

de momento ainda não tenho essa resposta e o máximo que posso fazer é deixar aqui o meu nome skype para poderem saber mais alguma coisa sobre o assunto.

skype : art.rebelo


abraços


----------



## Iceberg (30 Dez 2007 às 18:23)

Muitos Parabéns, Arjebelo !

O movimento da Meteo em Portugal continua a crescer a bom ritmo.
A nossa comunidade cresce com estas iniciativas.
Vamos todos ajudar mais este projecto e transformar esta WebTV um caso de sucesso.


----------



## Santos (30 Dez 2007 às 21:05)

Excelente iniciativa 
Faço das palavras do Iceberg as minhas


----------



## Brigantia (30 Dez 2007 às 23:37)

ajrebelo disse:


> BOAS
> 
> é com muito gosto que venho aqui anunciar que está numa fase experimental o primeiro canal de webtv português sobre  meteorologia, este canal pode ser visto na minha pagina:
> 
> ...



Grande iniciativa ajrebelo
Está muito bom.Parabéns


----------

